# New items at PJ's Square One !



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok, it's been a while but I have a few new items to tell you about.

Brazos Dwarf Crayfish $9.88
Celestial Danios Large!! $4.88 or 3 for $11 (these are the best I have ever seen)
Torpedo Barbs 3" $14.88 or 2 for $20

Just a sample. I also have more cardinal tetras and rummy nose tetras coming in at 4 for $5. Also some 3" pigeon blood discus for $30 each.

Brent.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Brent do you have CPOs?


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Symplicity said:


> Hi Brent do you have CPOs?


None at the moment.

Sorry.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh and I have a list of specialty plecos with tons of different sizes. Still waiting to find the pricing but here are a few of the ones I can get.

L032 Araguaia 6 - 7 cm 
L032 Araguaia 8 - 9 cm 
Tocantins 6 - 7 cm 
Tocantins 8 - 9 cm 
L034 Medusa Pleco Xingu 4 - 6 cm 
L034 Medusa Pleco Xingu 6 - 7 cm 
L034 Medusa Pleco Xingu 8 - 9 cm 
L034 Medusa Pleco Xingu 10 - 11 cm 
L034 Medusa Pleco Xingu 12 - 13 cm 
L026 Niveatus Pleco Tocantins 10 - 11 cm 
L026 Niveatus Pleco Tocantins 12 - 13 cm 
L026 Niveatus Pleco Tocantins 14 - 15 cm 
L026 Niveatus Pleco Tocantins 16 - 18 cm 
L018 Golden Nugget Xingu 4 - 6 cm 
L018 Golden Nugget Xingu 6 - 7 cm 
L018 Golden Nugget Xingu 8 - 9 cm 
L018 Golden Nugget Xingu 10 - 11 cm 
L047 Magnum Pleco Xingu 19 - 21 cm 
L081 Golden Nugget Xingu 4 - 6 cm 
L081 Golden Nugget Xingu 6 - 7 cm 
L081 Golden Nugget Xingu 8 - 9 cm 
L081 Golden Nugget Xingu 10 - 11 cm 
L081 Golden Nugget Xingu 12 - 13 cm 
L081 Golden Nugget Xingu 22 - 25 cm 
L081 Golden Nugget Xingu 26 - 30 cm 
L177 Yellow Seam Golden Nugget Iriri 4 - 6 cm 
L177 Yellow Seam Golden Nugget Iriri 6 - 7 cm 
L177 Yellow Seam Golden Nugget Iriri 8 - 9 cm 
L177 Yellow Seam Golden Nugget Iriri 10 - 11 cm 
L142/LDA33 Snowball Tapajos 4 - 6 cm 
L142/LDA33 Snowball Tapajos 6 - 7 cm 
L142/LDA33 Snowball Tapajos 8 - 9 cm 
L142/LDA33 Snowball Tapajos 19 - 21 cm 
Farlowella Araguaia 16 - 20 cm 
L075 Spotted Tail Pleco Tapajos 4 - 6 cm 
L075 Cameta 8 - 9 cm 
L075 Cameta 12 - 13 cm 
L075 Cameta 14 - 15 cm 
L141 Whitetail Pleco Tapajos 6 - 7 cm 
L141 Whitetail Pleco Tapajos 8 - 9 cm 
L358 Yellow Jamanxim 6 - 7 cm 
L358 Yellow Jamanxim 8 - 9 cm 
L358 Yellow Jamanxim 10 - 11 cm 
L036 Tocantins 8 - 9 cm 
L036 Tocantins 10 - 11 cm 
L036 Tocantins 12 - 13 cm 
L036 Tocantins 14 - 15 cm 
L036 Tocantins 16 - 18 cm 
L017 Flat Head Pleco Xingu 14 - 15 cm 
L004/005 Angelicus Pleco Tocantins 8 - 9 cm 
L004/005 Angelicus Pleco Tocantins 10 - 11 cm 
L004/005 Angelicus Pleco Tocantins 12 - 13 cm 
L066 King Tiger Pleco Xingu 4 - 6 cm 
L066 King Tiger Pleco Xingu 6 - 7 cm 
L066 King Tiger Pleco Xingu 8 - 9 cm 
L066 King Tiger Pleco Xingu 10 - 11 cm 
L066 King Tiger Pleco Xingu 12 - 13 cm 
L260 Queen Arabesque Tapajos 4 - 6 cm 
L260 Queen Arabesque Tapajos 6 - 7 cm 
L260 Queen Arabesque Tapajos 8 - 9 cm 
L260 Queen Arabesque Tapajos 10 - 11 cm 
L262 Fine Spotted Pleco Tapajos 4 - 6 cm 
L262 Fine Spotted Pleco Tapajos 6 - 7 cm 
L262 Fine Spotted Pleco Tapajos 8 - 9 cm 
L037 Araguaia Hypostomus Araguaia 16 - 18 cm 
L029 Vampire Tooth nose Araguaia 12 - 13 cm 
L029 Vampire Tooth nose Araguaia 14 - 15 cm 
L029 Vampire Tooth nose Araguaia 16 - 18 cm 
L029 Vampire Tooth nose Araguaia 26 - 30 cm 
L264 Sultan Pleco Tapajos 4 - 6 cm 
L010 Araguaia 10 - 15 cm 
L010 Araguaia 16 - 22 cm 
Amazonas 15 - 20 cm 
Amazonas 21 - 25 cm 
Super Dragon Hi Fin Pleco São Francisco 26 - 30 cm 
L020 Polka Dot Xingu 6 - 7 cm 
L020 Polka Dot Xingu 8 - 9 cm 
L020 Polka Dot Xingu 10 - 11 cm 
L020 Polka Dot Xingu 12 - 13 cm 
L020 Polka Dot Xingu 14 - 15 cm 
L030 Xingu 4 - 6 cm 
L030 Xingu 6 - 7 cm 
L030 Xingu 8 - 9 cm 
L030 Xingu 10 - 11 cm 
Otocinclus Guama 3 - 5 cm 
L002 Tiger Pleco Tocantins 6 - 7 cm 
L002 Tiger Pleco Tocantins 8 - 9 cm 
L002 Tiger Pleco Tocantins 10 - 11 cm 
L027 Longnosed Royal Pleco Xingu 8 - 9 cm 
L027 Longnosed Royal Pleco Xingu 10 - 11 cm 
L027 Longnosed Royal Pleco Xingu 12 - 13 cm 
L027 Longnosed Royal Pleco Xingu 14 - 15 cm 
L027 Longnosed Royal Pleco Xingu 26 - 29 cm 
L027 Longnosed Royal Pleco Xingu 30 - 35 cm 
Chubby Pleco Tocantins 6 - 7 cm 
Chubby Pleco Tocantins 8 - 9 cm 
Chubby Pleco Tocantins 10 - 11 cm 
Chubby Pleco Tocantins 12 - 13 cm 
L006 Guama 6 - 7 cm 
L006 Guama 8 - 9 cm 
L049 Cametá Peckoltia Tocantins 8 - 9 cm 
L049 Cametá Peckoltia Tocantins 10 - 11 cm 
L049 Cametá Peckoltia Tocantins 12 - 13 cm 
L134 Imperial Tiger Tapajos 3 - 4 cm 
L288 Curua Una 4 - 6 cm 
L288 Curua Una 6 - 7 cm 
L288 Curua Una 8 - 9 cm 
L024 Red Fin Cactus Pleco Tocantins 26 - 29 cm 
L024 Red Fin Cactus Pleco Tocantins 30 - 35 cm 
L025 Scarlet Pleco Xingu 19 - 21 cm 
L025 Scarlet Pleco Xingu 22 - 25 cm 
L025 Scarlet Pleco Xingu 26 - 29 cm 
L025 Scarlet Pleco Xingu 30 - 35 cm 
L025 São do Felix Red Tail Xingu 26 - 29 cm 
L096 Spotted Cactus Pleco Portel 14 - 15 cm 
L096 Spotted Cactus Pleco Portel 16 - 18 cm 
L096 Spotted Cactus Pleco Portel 22 - 25 cm 
L160 Spiny Monster Pleco Tocantins 8 - 9 cm 
L160 Spiny Monster Pleco Tocantins 10 - 11 cm 
L160 Spiny Monster Pleco Tocantins 12 - 13 cm 
L160 Spiny Monster Pleco Tocantins 14 - 15 cm 
L160 Spiny Monster Pleco Tocantins 16 - 18 cm 
L160 Spiny Monster Pleco Tocantins 19 - 21 cm 
L160 Spiny Monster Pleco Tocantins 22 - 25 cm 
L067 Yellow-edged bearded pleco Xingu 6 - 7 cm 
L067 Yellow-edged bearded pleco Xingu 8 - 9 cm 
L067 Yellow-edged bearded pleco Xingu 10 - 11 cm 
L067 Yellow-edged bearded pleco Xingu 14 - 15 cm 
L095 Branco 12 - 13 cm 
L014 Sunshine Pleco Xingu 19 - 21 cm 
L014 Sunshine Pleco Xingu 22 - 25 cm 
L014 Sunshine Pleco Xingu 26 - 29 cm 
L014 Sunshine Pleco Xingu 36 - 39 cm 
L048 Parlo Ancistrus Xingu 6 - 7 cm 
L048 Parlo Ancistrus Xingu 10 - 11 cm 
L048 Parlo Ancistrus Xingu 12 - 13 cm 
L048 Parlo Ancistrus Xingu 16 - 18 cm 
L048 Parlo Ancistrus Araguaia 18 - 20 cm 
L048 Parlo Ancistrus Araguaia 26 - 30 cm 
Tapajos 8 - 9 cm 
Arui 16 - 20 cm 
Para 7 - 11 cm 
Para 12 - 15 cm


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi there do you have any Sulawesi shrimp if so which ones do you have.? Thanks.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Are you bringing in these or this is whats available to you? 
And when?
*
How much for the L066?*
L066 King Tiger Pleco Xingu 4 - 6 cm 
L066 King Tiger Pleco Xingu 6 - 7 cm 
L066 King Tiger Pleco Xingu 8 - 9 cm 
L066 King Tiger Pleco Xingu 10 - 11 cm 
L066 King Tiger Pleco Xingu 12 - 13 cm

Thanks Scott


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Scotmando said:


> Are you bringing in these or this is whats available to you?
> And when?
> *
> How much for the L066?*
> ...


Ok, just got the pricing for these and they will range from $65 to $120

Brent.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

How much for the L260, L018, L014, L025 and Otocinclus Guama?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Interested in the following!

L024 Red Fin Cactus Pleco Tocantins 26 - 29 cm 

L025 Scarlet Pleco Xingu 19 - 21 cm 

L025 São do Felix Red Tail Xingu 26 - 29 cm 

L096 Spotted Cactus Pleco Portel 14 - 15 cm 

L160 Spiny Monster Pleco Tocantins 8 - 9 cm 

How much for them? and how many % do I have to pay for preordering?

thanks!


----------



## wing (Feb 12, 2012)

pjsbrent said:


> Oh and I have a list of specialty plecos with tons of different sizes. Still waiting to find the pricing but here are a few of the ones I can get.


How much are these?
L020 Polka Dot Xingu 6 - 7 cm 
L020 Polka Dot Xingu 8 - 9 cm 
L075 Spotted Tail Pleco Tapajos 4 - 6 cm 
L075 Cameta 8 - 9 cm 
L134 Imperial Tiger Tapajos 3 - 4 cm 
L288 Curua Una 4 - 6 cm 
L288 Curua Una 6 - 7 cm 
L288 Curua Una 8 - 9 cm 
L358 Yellow Jamanxim 6 - 7 cm 
L358 Yellow Jamanxim 8 - 9 cm 
Thank you. 
Wing


----------



## shadwone (Jan 6, 2009)

*cherax quadricarinatus for sale*

Do you have any cherax quadricarinatus (redclaw) for sale. If so how much and size?


----------

